# Legality associated with advertising without a paint license?



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Yep. I check every now and then how many California State Licensed contractors have had their licenses revoked. 

There are more than a few painters on those monthly lists.

http://cslb.ca.gov/About_Us/Library/Revoked/2016.aspx


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Caslon said:


> Yep. I check every now and then how many California State Licensed contractors have had their licenses revoked.
> 
> There are more than a few painters on those monthly lists.
> 
> http://cslb.ca.gov/About_Us/Library/Revoked/2016.aspx


You spend the first half of your career learning your trade to get your license, then you spend the rest of your life trying to keep it.


----------

